

Textmate Bundles - gogomah

I am new to Textmate Bundles. The Snipplr textmate bundle is a life saver. http://snipplr.com/developer/textmate/ (see video).<p>What other Textmate bundles do you use?
======
watmough
Clojure bundle <http://github.com/stephenroller/clojure-tmbundle>

I had to mod it a bit to get it to work on my setup. I guess I should fork it.

